# New header from AEBS for 2.5S



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

There is a new header from AEBS which looks very promising... better than Hotshot??? http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=45034

It's great to see more and more aftermarket parts for QR25DE!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

thanks for the info, hopefully AEBS will update their site with some info on it soon.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

These headers only remove the pre-cat? Or is there even a pre-cat on the 2.5? Is the main cat stay in place?


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

It's a full header, down pipe, main cat setup for Spec-V. No news for what's the setup up on Altima 2.5 but at least the header will fit (replace pre-cat and stock header like the HotShot)


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Messing with the emissions gear.... isn't one of the few things that will void your entire drive train warranty?


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Well, it's bolt ons so you can go back to stock any time you want


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You're right... one of the reasons I keep all my OEM parts when modding.


----------

